# Baby cockatiels!



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

My tiels have 4 babies with one more chirping egg (no really I could hear it chirping this morning) that should hatch tonight or tomorrow morning. There are 2light yellow fuzzy red eye chicks, one bright yellow dark eyed chick and one dark eye white fuzzy chick (a white face!!) I hope the last one is another whiteface! Can't wait to see how they feather up!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

How Awesome...we must have regular photo updates...thanks for sharing...


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

I will keep you posted, they are so different looking from little naked budgie chicks! My hen is a cinnamon pearl pied split whiteface, my male is a lutino who if I understand right must be either cinnamon or cinnamon pearl or split cinnamon and pearl or whiteface, or I'm so confused....LOL


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute! Congratulations on your little chicks! 
Their baby fluffiness remind me of my lovebird chicks. Lovies also hatch with those fuzzy feathers and the ones that have orange "underwear feathers" are green series birds while the ones that hatch with white fluffy feathers are blue series birds.
Best of luck with your little ones, we will be waiting for the pics as they grow.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*That is so exciting!!  Can't wait to see them fluff up!*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

I have never seen newborn cockatiels. They look so very different than budgie newborns. I can't wait to watch them feather up and grow into funny little cockatiels. Although, I hope they don't grow up too quickly.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

#5 arrived today, right on time...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awww! How adorable! Good luck with your baby cockatiels! I would like to see updates!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sweet! Keep us updated with pictures  Are the rest of the eggs fertile?*


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Only 5 eggs Dee, the ones you see are fake to prevent this hen from laying her usuall 10-14 eggs. All have hatched!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Ah :thumbsup:
What are you going to do with the babies, lol?*


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

eduardo said:


> *Ah :thumbsup:
> What are you going to do with the babies, lol?*


Some friends will be getting them.. Hubby wants the whiteface but I'm not sure I can handle another one.


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Some friends will be getting them.. Hubby wants the whiteface but I'm not sure I can handle another one.


Congratulations!


----------



## Cozette (Jun 10, 2013)

ParrotletsRock said:


> Only 5 eggs Dee, the ones you see are fake to prevent this hen from laying her usuall 10-14 eggs. All have hatched!


Whered u get the fake eggs? And how and when did you put them in?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Cozette said:


> Whered u get the fake eggs? And how and when did you put them in?


I bought them here, I got 2 packs of 5 for less than $15 shipped.... https://www.birdsupplynh.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=98_99&osCsid=fa866aa699d3d9f0d24cea9bc91827ae

I put them in when she started laying to give her a bigger clutch all at once, she still laid 7 eggs, I removed 2 of them as soon as they were laid cuz she is a 1st time Mom and I didn't want too big of a clutch. She laid 3 clutches last year one in feb 14 eggs, one in sept 9 eggs and one in dec 8 eggs. For my budgies I use white marbles, they work perfect for my hens.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Lucky friends! Plus, you will be able to visit them in their new homes. Congratulations!


----------

